# Furries near Vancouver, Canada?



## koohiimonsutaa (Jun 6, 2011)

Are there any regular furmeets near Vancouver? I can't seem to find any listings online. Only thing I saw was the FurBQ which appears to have stopped running, and Howloween, which is one measly day a year. I'd love to meet up with some furs on a regular basis to gain some more friends as I'm somewhat new to the furry fandom. 

If there aren't any regular meets, is there anyone who'd like to start some?

Any info would be much appreciated. 

Thank you~


----------



## Sepi (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, I just posted about the exact same topic! I live in Vancouver, and I'm just getting into suiting. Some furs go to AnimeEvolution I hear, and you can find them in the streets during sporting events like the olympics! 

Feel free to message me on FA under the name Sepia. I would love to meet more Vancouver furs.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 13, 2011)

There is a forum for people here in BC. There are some conventions and dinnermeets and bowling and skating and picnics and stuff. BC Furries.  I would love to attend them, but I live on the Island.

edit: There is a dinnermeet on Friday at the Metrotown center food court I believe.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 13, 2011)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/95871-Furs-by-Location-v5.0

Here is a place to find who is near you.


----------



## Ben (Jun 13, 2011)

Here, for the sake of this thread having a purpose:

http://vancoufur.com/

Happening in 2012. So I guess there's a substantial amount of people near you for this con to happen. I go to school in BC during the other seasons, so who knows if I'll go to this.


----------

